# Strong exhaust smell in cabin



## RCCC (Dec 15, 2009)

I get exhaust smell inside the car when driving hard, is it normal? Aircon and windows up helps a bit but still noticeable.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmm....would not have said so....don't get a smell in mine....have you had after market exhaust fitted....might be leaking a bit??


----------



## RCCC (Dec 15, 2009)

bone stock. thanks


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Might be worth visit to HPC to make sure its not leaking somewhere...


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Never came across this before, get yourself to a HPC, exhaust fumes are very dangerous mate don't take any chances


----------



## RCCC (Dec 15, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

Agree go get it checked out. I get strong smell of fuel but only when have window open.


----------



## hwf (May 20, 2010)

"I get strong smell of fuel but only when have window open"

Had this also when driving hard recently on hot day. Is this normal?


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

get the same strong petrol smell from my car too pretty normal i think on a hot day after a spirited drive


----------



## GTR_JED (Sep 21, 2009)

ifty said:


> get the same strong petrol smell from my car too pretty normal i think on a hot day after a spirited drive


i had the same problem when i first got my car in 2009 and was worried. the smell of petrol inside the car was so strong i had to put the windows down. i got it checked over in nissan and they mentioned some reason but didnt seem entirely sure. 

since then it still happens occasionaly after i've been driving hard. for example, if i park up the car for 5 mins to go in the shop after hard driving and then get back in the car i get a whiff of petrol inside but nothing too strong. tends to stop after a few minutes...


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

I've never noticed any such smell -> HPC


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

you might open your backseats as there are the fuel pump connections. please smell again.


----------

